# In defense



## smokeymose (Feb 22, 2017)

It seems a lot of posts are making fun of the Sous Vide thing.
I'll admit it's not a magical type of cooking, but it has it's place.
I've been out of town for a few days getting by on fast food etc. The Mrs is gone visiting in TN so I'm on my own. 
I got home today and put an 8oz strip in the Sous Vide while I unpacked, checked mail, etc.
Let it go at 130 for 3 hours and seared with my butane gadget.
Boiled some little taters and nuked some canned spinach.












IMG_1878.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Feb 22, 2017


















IMG_1879.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Feb 22, 2017


















IMG_1881.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Feb 22, 2017





I know the right thing is to fire up a grill, but I'm just too tired.
Got a nice dinner, and I'll sleep good tonight.












IMG_1882.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Feb 22, 2017





Good Night, all!

Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2017)

If you're referring to my posts, they are not making fun of Sous vide. Only reporting my actual experiences, which is what I do with all of my posts. Just telling the truth.


----------



## tropics (Feb 23, 2017)

Dan I am not making fun of it,I just can't see one in my house.

The dish looks great

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2017)

It looks real good Dan!

I'm giving you a point for a great looking meal.

SV is new to all of us & I think it has a place in every home kitchen.

It's just another tool in our cooking arsenal.

There are somethings that are better cooked by other means, but I have to say the pastrami I sv'd was the "best ever".

Corn on the cob & brussel sprouts are a couple of more things that I have found are better sv'd than any other method.

We are all experimenting with it & I have been very happy with mine, but it does have it's limitations!

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 23, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If you're referring to my posts, they are not making fun of Sous vide. Only reporting my actual experiences, which is what I do with all of my posts. Just telling the truth.


I wasn't singling anyone out, DS, especially you. I've appreciated your style and candor since I first found this forum.


----------



## hondabbq (Feb 23, 2017)

Those that are mocking it, haven't had the great food that can be done with it. Purists be damned.

There are a lot of bastardized food preparations these days, if you wanted to get technical.  

I have been around sous vide in the food service business for 20 years. Its nice to see its catching on over here.

This weekend its 18 hour sous vide ribs. Chill for a few hours, then onto the BGE for an hour for some smoke and saucin.  Ill put them up against anything any day.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks good. I'd be happy to eat that for dinner.
I'm a believer and love having one more kitchen tool in my arsenal.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 23, 2017)

Pros and cons for sure . I like it for alot of reasons . Kids are into it , and it does turn out some great food , ideas and conversations with my kids . If that makes sense . 

DS I like your honest opinion , and have to say you use it more than me , and I like the fact that you try different things with it . Time and money spent on your end informs us all . 

I'm a fan . 

Chop


----------

